# Dragon 1-700 Arizona



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I started this kit for GB on another forum so I thought I would share my progress here....

The kit....










The hull halves were a horrible fit...










After cleanup and some of the work done...





































Painting has commenced....



















This is where i am up to now, so I will post some more shots when further along...Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Major painting has been done and Test fitting is now underway.....


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i was just at the arizona memorial a coulple weeks ago, this makes it come together
cool!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That PE crane has got to be microscopic! Do you have any tricks when bending such small parts? Also, did you do a lot of masking when painting the decks, or is it all freehand? 

It is looking very nice so far!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> That PE crane has got to be microscopic! Do you have any tricks when bending such small parts? Also, did you do a lot of masking when painting the decks, or is it all freehand?
> 
> It is looking very nice so far!


When using Photo-Etch, I use an Etch-mate and a pair of Magnifyers and work very slowly and carefully.. When painting the Decks, I spray the overall Deck Colour and then use a fine Brush to do the detail work. Quite often I find that this scale is sometimes too small to Mask some details.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Coming together nicely! Don't think my eyes could do that scale.  rr


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

An update so far. I have started the main assemblies working from the Stern Area up towards the Bow...


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Major Superstructure And most of the Main assemblies are completed or are in place. To say the Forward Bridge area was difficult is an understatement. I spent at 45 minutes Test Fitting, Sanding and Paint touchups before I got it to this stage. I am pretty Happy with ot now but it could be better. I have painted Turrets' 1,2 and 4 With Red Roofs. This was the Colour That she wore as part of Group 1 at Pearl.....


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Most major Parts are now on Board. Just a few smaller Parts to go and some weathering plus Rigging and she shall be finished.........


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats really coming along nicely!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Getting there! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

roadrner said:


> Getting there! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr




Thanks for the comments guys....Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

An update on the Arizona. She is almost finished. Just have to add some Railings Forward, A few more Parts, some Rigging and some weathering. Have a Base organised for her so She should be finished by that Infamous Date....Cheers Mark


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Very nice build.

George


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents....Much appreciated. Arizona is almost done. Will post Pics when she is completed....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Big A is almost done and dusted. I only have to add the Props, some weathering and the stand and she is complete. Any comments are most welcome....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The mighty A is almost done. Just have to the Anchor Chains and some Weathering and she will be my reminder of that fateful day in 41...Cheers Mark


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Looking great! I've enjoyed following your build. You do very nice, clean work. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Paul. My Arizona is now completed. A fitting memorial to the 1177 Officers and Men who are now entombed on board including 17 sets of Brothers and a Father and Son...RIP























































Cheers Mark


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That really turned out looking great, Mark - Thanks for sharing your journey! :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

My pleasure Kirk and thank you for the kind Comments...Cheers Mark...:wave::wave::wave:


----------

